# Eider-mania in Alaska



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 29, 2018)

Eiders are such cool ducks don't you think??

Last week I photographed the King, Spectacled and Steller's up in Alaska. I figured I'd add in a shot of the Common from a previous trip to Churchill to complete the quartet.

Cheers!

Glenn






King Eider





Spectacled Eider





Steller's Eider





Common Eider


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------

